# Who's interested in the Royal Wedding?



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering if everyone has the same interest as they make out on the telly. I never know what is going on in the world and, although you may not believe it, I didn't know til last week that there was a royal wedding. I saw a sign up in a shop telling me that they were open as normal on 29th April and asked why they shouldn't be - that's how I found out.

So does everyone or anyone care about the royal wedding? Are you going to be glued to the telly or are you, like me, going to take the opportunity to walk the dogs in peace while everyone else is glued to the telly?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> like me, going to take the opportunity to walk the dogs in peace while everyone else is glued to the telly?


That is exactly what I have planned.same with the world cup...it was wonderfully peaceful.


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Nah, I'll be at work, not caring.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i don't care. 



but it's an excuse to have some drinks, so that makes it decent to me!!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

This is how I feel:



Completely indifferent. But like your idea of walking the dogs in peace. Hopefully we run in to no street parties.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope not interested at all. I am getting my roots done at hairdressers while its on!

I may take a peek at her dress online later. Its a HUGE waste of taxpayers money, in hard financial times like these.

But I can understand the escapism and enjoyment it gives to some people who wish to watch.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes i care & i'll be watching it.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Nope not interested at all. I am getting my roots done at hairdressers while its on!
> 
> I may take a peek at her dress online later. Its a HUGE waste of taxpayers money, in hard financial times like these.
> 
> But I can understand the escapism and enjoyment it gives to some people who wish to watch.


I thought all the shops were going to be closed. Every time I see a snippet on the news I want to know who is paying for it. Well it won't be one of the family will it? That's why they have so much money, they never have to part with it. I just see it as one more mouth for us to feed.

I have the greatest respect for the Queen and Princess Anne, as she does lots of work and nobody ever gets to hear about it, but as to the rest of them - I can't be bothered.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

willa said:


> Yes i care & i'll be watching it.


Same here i will be watching it. part of this countries history.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

It is on at 3 am here and I will be watching, guess I still like fairy tales.
And it gives me an excuse to have a pajama party at 55 ....lol
It also is nice to watch something nice on TV and is like taking a bath in calgon remember the old ad. I won't be worrying about anything else in my life just enjoying a happy occasion..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

nope wont be watching it here, though it will be hard pressed to find a channel that isnt playing it.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> Same here i will be watching it. part of this countries history.


I've been looking forward to it for weeks. We've got friends coming over & are gonna sit infront of the tv all day 
Even gonna get up at 6am when the coverage starts.

Had considered going to london for the day - but it'll be total choas


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, party planned, friends and family coming, kiddies getting dressed, need to arrange some party games, really looking forward to alovely day and wedding ceremony ... bet it's a fab dress


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I thought all the shops were going to be closed. Every time I see a snippet on the news I want to know who is paying for it. Well it won't be one of the family will it? That's why they have so much money, they never have to part with it. I just see it as one more mouth for us to feed.
> 
> I have the greatest respect for the Queen and Princess Anne, as she does lots of work and nobody ever gets to hear about it, but as to the rest of them - I can't be bothered.


My hairdressers is open, got the appointment card to prove it!  They better be, I need my roots doing every 4 weeks! Now you have me worried lol!


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Yes, party planned, friends and family coming, kiddies getting dressed, need to arrange some party games, really looking forward to alovely day and wedding ceremony ... bet it's a fab dress


Y someone else who's excited 

LOL Blair & Brown haven't been invited !! Hahaha


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

holy smoke 5 days to go and im already sick of hearing about it lol....so nope i wont be watching that:tongue_smilie: plus i'd only be pi$$ed off if i saw any of those Queens guards with the dead bears on top of their heads!:glare:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not bothered by it. good luck to them. 

A lady i work with is very excited about it.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> holy smoke 5 days to go and im already sick of hearing about it lol....so nope i wont be watching that:tongue_smilie: plus i'd only be pi$$ed off if i saw any of those Queens guards with the dead bears on top of their heads!:glare:


aw what ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I aint to bothered about seeing it tbh. I may have a look just to see the dress but thats about it.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> aw what ?


They do indeed!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw what ?


Some info here: Home | UnbearableCruelty.com


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> It is on at 3 am here and I will be watching, guess I still like fairy tales.
> And it gives me an excuse to have a pajama party at 55 ....lol
> It also is nice to watch something nice on TV and is like taking a bath in calgon remember the old ad. I won't be worrying about anything else in my life just enjoying a happy occasion..


My Aunt lives in Edmonton Alberta and shes watching it , shes 83, and really wishes she could be in UK to see it.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> They do indeed!


damn  well my respect for the royals has plummeted further then before, if that was possible 

thanks Shibby xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

wont be watching it - better things to do like watch paint dry


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

hazel pritchard said:


> My Aunt lives in Edmonton Alberta and shes watching it , shes 83, and really wishes she could be in UK to see it.


She's an Albertan too, i'm at the bottom of the province and she is north of me about 500 km....Jill


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

If i'm at home i'll be watching! But i've told Jon it would be nice to go to the beach that day if the weather is good, so we shall see


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> aw what ?


ya know these tens of thousands of Canadian black bears are killed every year to make their stupid hats!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> damn  well my respect for the royals has plummeted further then before, if that was possible
> 
> thanks Shibby xx


It's disgusting  As they say, the fur looks better on the animal. I can't say I'm a Royalist either... xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> ya know these tens of thousands of Canadian black bears are killed every year to make their stupid hats!


I had no idea that was real  how can the royals be all waving and crap all proud of there "status" when they are scum in jewels


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> ya know these tens of thousands of Canadian black bears are killed every year to make their stupid hats!


That disgraceful. Mind you, so is Prince Philip being president or whatever of the Wildlife Preservation Society when he goes out shooting innocent birds.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> That disgraceful. Mind you, so is Prince Philip being president or whatever of the Wildlife Preservation Society when he goes out shooting innocent birds.


that effs me off to see them all hunting birds, so much for been role models


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I think there shoud be a thread just for people who are happy & excited about the wedding.LOL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

willa said:


> I think there shoud be a thread just for people who are happy & excited about the wedding.LOL


the title is who is interested, not "for those that are" and its normal to go off about stuff related to the topic at hand in this case the royals.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Nope not interested in the slightest, I'll be out with the dog!, just me & him against the world. wayne.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

willa said:


> I think there shoud be a thread just for people who are happy & excited about the wedding.LOL


There is a nicer one somewhere, I think this for both the moaners and the happy wedding people


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> There is a nicer one somewhere, I think this for both the moaners and the happy wedding people


It isnt moaning to dislike something ffs its called an opinion  and there was a question asked, we answered it


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

the fairy tale will end :nono:

she will throw out a couple of heirs and the pair will part company 

just look the history of the royal family not many stay together


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

willa said:


> I think there shoud be a thread just for people who are happy & excited about the wedding.LOL


You could always make one yourself 



Amethyst said:


> There is a nicer one somewhere, I think this for both the moaners and the happy wedding people


Moaners? Not at all.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

willa said:


> I think there shoud be a thread just for people who are happy & excited about the wedding.LOL


What are you up to


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

it would be brill if someone in the royal family had a baby and did not marry the father  hello everyday life


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have been all though this before on another thread, do we have to start all over again. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

And yes I SHALL BE WATCHING ALL DAY. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> What are you up to


Having a load of friends over the night before - then we're getting up at 6am to start watching. Once it's all finished we're having a barbecue.
Parensts will also be here watching with some of their friends 

We know some people going to the wedding etc - so will be fun looking out for them .....


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

CanIgoHome said:


> the fairy tale will end :nono:
> 
> she will throw out a couple of heirs and the pair will part company
> 
> just look the history of the royal family not many stay together


the divorce is always more interesting than the wedding.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> We have been all though this before on another thread, do we have to start all over again. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:
> 
> And yes I SHALL BE WATCHING ALL DAY. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well I didn't see that one. As I said, and I am genuine, didn't know there was one until last week.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> We have been all though this before on another thread, do we have to start all over again. :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


your a lil ott about been annoyed at others opinions arent you ?  or should I go chase roos, lol like some tards assume aussies do  unfortunately it affects us too and I for one am sick of hearing it. And as the title asked my opinion I gave it. ok with you


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Well I didn't see that one. As I said, and I am genuine, didn't know there was one until last week.


How can u not know ?!!? It's been all over the newspapers & news ..lol.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Well I didn't see that one. As I said, and I am genuine, didn't know there was one until last week.


I didn't see that thread either. No harm in two threads  After all, it is allowed. You're fortunate to have only found out last week!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

willa said:


> Having a load of friends over the night before - then we're getting up at 6am to start watching. Once it's all finished we're having a barbecue.
> Parensts will also be here watching with some of their friends
> 
> We know some people going to the wedding etc - so will be fun looking out for them .....


Sounds lovely, hope you have a great time, an early start!

There must be loads of barbeques arranged, hope the weather is nice for us all ... and the couple


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

willa said:


> How can u not know ?!!? It's been all over the newspapers & news ..lol.


Well, you see I never watch the news, never read a newspaper and world war three could break out and I probably wouldn't know unless someone told me. I had no idea Prince William even had a proper girlfriend, to be honest. It is possibly to live in your own little world if you really are not interested.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> Well I didn't see that one. As I said, and I am genuine, didn't know there was one until last week.


Where have you been on the moon I just can't see how you missed it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I will watch it on the telly but only to see what Kate is wearing and who made her dress then I might switch off or I might watch it.

I just like pretty clothes and nice people


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Well I didn't see that one. As I said, and I am genuine, didn't know there was one until last week.


you didnt know about the royal wedding? wow..... :blink::blink:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Well, you see I never watch the news, never read a newspaper and world war three could break out and I probably wouldn't know unless someone told me. I had no idea Prince William even had a proper girlfriend, to be honest. It is possibly to live in your own little world if you really are not interested.


Sorry wasn't getting at you !! didn't mean it in a horrid way


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Sounds lovely, hope you have a great time, an early start!
> 
> There must be loads of barbeques arranged, hope the weather is nice for us all ... and the couple


Hope u have a lovely day to  Wahoooo only a 2 day week,then party time till next tuesday


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

willa said:


> Hope u have a lovely day to  Wahoooo only a 2 day week,then party time till next tuesday


Thank you


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Black bears are culled every year, either they have already been relocated once or twice but still come into towns then they are shot. Sad but true i have a friend who lives in the country and she has to carry a shotgun at times if the bears are hanging around, she fires to scare them off not to shoot them... They say that 60 to 100 pelts are supplied each year to the Royal Guard which makes more sense then thousands. When hunters hunt bear they have to submit their name as they only allow a certain amount to be hunted each year. You wouldn't need thousands of pelts a year for the Royal Guard....


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> ya know these tens of thousands of Canadian black bears are killed every year to make their stupid hats!


I have no time for royalty and their trappings but that statement is way over the top..tens of thousands...no way.
There were talks 3 years ago about stopping the use of real fur...whether or not this has been implemented or not I don't know...I hope so.
I don't suppose for a moment the overpaid jobsworths that sort these things out will rush through changes...but there has been serious discussion about the subject.

Britain: Guardsmen&#039;s Bearskin Under Threat With Peta Calling For Cruelty-Free Alternative | UK News | Sky News


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Channel 5 have a film on atm about William & Kate .LOL it's rubbish


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I had no idea that was real  how can the royals be all waving and crap all proud of there "status" when they are scum in jewels


They also hunt and shot wildlife for sport/pleasure. They are not to be admired, scum in jewels indeed!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ill be more interested in hearing about their divorce to see if she can get her hands on the family jewels 
Honestly.... i think its a fase if they loved each other they wouldnt be selling tacky bits of shite in all the shops to line their pockets even further! They would just get married and say their vows to each other without making a big unnecessary ordeal of it!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> They also hunt and shot wildlife for sport/pleasure. They are not to be admired, scum in jewels indeed!


thats the main reason i cant stand them, all up there away from reality, pampering themselves and killing cos they can.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Ill be more interested in hearing about their divorce to see if she can get her hands on the family jewels
> Honestly.... i think its a fase if they loved each other they wouldnt be selling tacky bits of shite in all the shops to line their pockets even further! They would just get married and say their vows to each other without making a big unnecessary ordeal of it!


Good excuse for knees up though


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

harley bear said:


> if they loved each other they wouldnt be selling tacky bits of shite in all the shops to line their pockets even further!


to be fair to them most of the really tacky stuff is completely unofficial. think there is only a few bits that are official merchandise


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> thats the main reason i cant stand them, all up there away from reality, pampering themselves and killing cos they can.


But no one will ever question them because they are special.... and yes i mean 'special'


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

manic rose said:


> to be fair to them most of the really tacky stuff is completely unofficial. think there is only a few bits that are official merchandise


To be fair i think all of it is tacky and completely unnecessary.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> ya know these tens of thousands of Canadian black bears are killed every year to make their stupid hats!


The Bearskin is made from Canadian Brown Bear skin from bears that are routinely CULLED by the Canadian National Parks. So the bears die anyway so what do you think they should do with the skin just burn them.

And before you start, I don't believe in fur farming for the sake of fur coats.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

harley bear said:


> To be fair i think all of it is tacky and completely unnecessary.


haha I didnt say the official stuff wasn't rubbish.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

poohdog said:


> I have no time for royalty and their trappings but that statement is way over the top..tens of thousands...no way.
> There were talks 3 years ago about stopping the use of real fur...whether or not this has been implemented or not I don't know...I hope so.
> I don't suppose for a moment the overpaid jobsworths that sort these things out will rush through changes...but there has been serious discussion about the subject.
> 
> Britain: Guardsmen's Bearskin Under Threat With Peta Calling For Cruelty-Free Alternative | UK News | Sky News


the MOD did say they were open minded about humane alternatives...several years ago:...and as bears are numbers are falling lets hope they dont waste any more flamin time agreeing on one!

do you know if its true Jill that in certain provinces theres still no restrictions on shooting mothers with nursing cubs?...i saw some harrowing photos of a dying mother with her terrified baby ...and also rows and rows of dead bears hung on racks waiting to be skinned it was sickening


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

willa said:


> Sorry wasn't getting at you !! didn't mean it in a horrid way


It's ok. Like I said, it is really easy to ignore what is going on if you really are not interested. I didn't know Elizabeth Taylor had died until I read it on here. Never watch the news, never read a newspaper, never read the news bits or anything else on my Virgin homepage. I couldn't care less really. So no, I did not know that there was a royal wedding, honest.



harley bear said:


> Ill be more interested in hearing about their divorce to see if she can get her hands on the family jewels
> Honestly.... i think its a fase if they loved each other they wouldnt be selling tacky bits of shite in all the shops to line their pockets even further! They would just get married and say their vows to each other without making a big unnecessary ordeal of it!


I doubt they would be allowed to do that. They don't really have the free choice like we do, they have to go along with tradition. I feel sorry for them in that way, but I don't see why we should have to support them. They are just figureheads now, have no authority whatsoever. I think I would have more respect for them if they did have.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I will be watching the wedding and i hope with all my heart that William and Kate will have a much better life than his mother did.Roll on friday.:thumbup:







*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> The Bearskin is made from Canadian Brown Bear skin from bears that are routinely CULLED by the Canadian National Parks. So the bears die anyway so what do you think they should do with the skin just burn them.
> 
> And before you start, I don't believe in fur farming for the sake of fur coats.


sorry but youre wrong the bears are Canadian black bears only the officers have the skin of the brown bear.

All species of bear are declining in the wild its a tragedy they are still hunted jeezus how low will numbers have to get!...even the amazing and rare white black bear(the kermode) isnt safe from hunters because theyre wiping out the black bears carrying the white gene! ...

imo wearing the fur of any animal is immoral! ....to wear it for ceremonial purposes well what a terrible example


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> the MOD did say they were open minded about humane alternatives...several years ago:...and as bears are numbers are falling lets hope they dont waste any more flamin time agreeing on one!
> 
> do you know if its true Jill that in certain provinces theres still no restrictions on shooting mothers with nursing cubs?...i saw some harrowing photos of a dying mother with her terrified baby ...and also rows and rows of dead bears hung on racks waiting to be skinned it was sickening


Its a horrific world we live in, and even more horrific that people try and justify it! 

These poor bears, and all other animlas slaughtered for human greed!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I will be watching the wedding and i hope with all my heart that William and Kate will have a much better life than his mother did.Roll on friday.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Princess Diana always refused to accompany the royals when they went out shooting.

It makes me disappointed that her two sons go out shooting, because it would have made Diana very sad indeed!

When I look at William, or any royal all I see is the dead and wounded animals. Its not always proud to be British!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Am i the only one that is hoping that if William becomes king,some of these cruel traditions will disappear? I honestly believe at the moment he has no choice in what he does.But if and when he is king i think things will change and for the better.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Am i the only one that is hoping that if William becomes king,some of these cruel traditions will disappear? I honestly believe at the moment he has no choice in what he does.But if and when he is king i think things will change and for the better.*


he looked pretty comfortable shooting pheasants or whatever they were when I saw pics of him with kate showing her how to murder them.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> he looked pretty comfortable shooting pheasants or whatever they were when I saw pics of him with kate showing her how to murder them.


*IF what they have killed is eaten i have no problem with that.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *IF what they have killed is eaten i have no problem with that.*


me either really, but it wasnt it was a day out


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Am i the only one that is hoping that if William becomes king,some of these cruel traditions will disappear? I honestly believe at the moment he has no choice in what he does.But if and when he is king i think things will change and for the better.*


Nope, I am pretty sure the hunting of wildlife will not stop under Williams rule. He and his brother look to thoroughly enjoy it!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Slightly off topic BUT will used to be a a crackin lookin lad and now hes getting uglier by the minute and very much like charles which beggs the question ......is she marrying out of love or for his.....or should i say tax payers money


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *IF what they have killed is eaten i have no problem with that.*


I noticed your signature...................

If the hunted foxes are eaten by the huntsmen aftrewards or the hounds, would that then make it okay?

Eh, no!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Slightly off topic BUT will used to be a a crackin lookin lad and now hes getting uglier by the minute and very much like charles which beggs the question ......is she marrying out of love or for his.....or should i say tax payers money


Lmao good point  and he isnt exactly "cool" :tongue_smilie:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Slightly off topic BUT will used to be a a crackin lookin lad and now hes getting uglier by the minute and very much like charles which beggs the question ......is she marrying out of love or for his.....or should i say tax payers money


It used to be that Harry was the ugly one, but actually Harry is lovely now, and well William, yuk....lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> It used to be that Harry was the ugly one, but actually Harry is lovely now, and well William, yuk....lol


agreed, and I always preferred harry anyway he seems more natural.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao good point  and he isnt exactly "cool" :tongue_smilie:





sleepyhollow said:


> It used to be that Harry was the ugly one, but actually Harry is lovely now, and well William, yuk....lol


Just imagine what the kids are gonna look like  poor sods i feel sorry for them already


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Slightly off topic BUT will used to be a a crackin lookin lad and now hes getting uglier by the minute and very much like charles which beggs the question ......is she marrying out of love or for his.....or should i say tax payers money


Huh ?! It doesn't matter what he looks like - just because he's not the most good looking,doesn't mean she doesn't love him 

Have noticed he's got a bald patch - he ain't ugly though ...


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Slightly off topic BUT will used to be a a crackin lookin lad and now hes getting uglier by the minute and very much like charles which beggs the question ......*is she marrying out of love or for his.....or should i say tax payers money *


Considering her Daddy is a milliionaire I very much doubt it


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

willa said:


> Huh ?! It doesn't matter what he looks like - just because he's not the most good looking,doesn't mean she doesn't love him
> 
> Have noticed he's got a bald patch - he ain't ugly though ...


He looks like his dad and i wouldnt touch Charles with Camilla's!

As the saying goes money marries money


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I noticed your signature...................
> 
> If the hunted foxes are eaten by the huntsmen aftrewards or the hounds, would that then make it okay?
> 
> Eh, no!


*Most people on here know my views on fox hunting,which is another topic.But as you asked i will answer.If foxes where killed humainly and were used for food then i wouldn't have a problem with that.*


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Dunno if we'll be watching it from start to finish !! 
But wishing them all the best.

Long live the Royals
Rule Britannia !!!!!!!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Most people on here know my views on fox hunting,which is another topic.But as you asked i will answer.If foxes where killed humainly and were used for food then i wouldn't have a problem with that.*


So you would still let them be hunted down in fear, as long as they are shot and eaten after the terrifying chase?


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Slightly off topic BUT will used to be a a crackin lookin lad and now hes getting uglier by the minute and very much like charles which beggs the question ......is she marrying out of love or for his.....or should i say tax payers money


she is v pretty but hard to believe he is 29 (?) with that bald patch :lol:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> S*o you would still let them be hunted down in fear, as long as they are shot and eaten after the terrifying chase?*


*

PLEASE read what i posted.I won't reply on the subject as its off topic.*


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Such a shame this thread has turned into a "slag off the Royal Family thread"


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> Such a shame this thread has turned into a "slag off the Royal Family thread"


part of answering the question I guess, by giving reasons why giving a toss about the wedding isnt done.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> Such a shame this thread has turned into a "slag off the Royal Family thread"


did you expect it to go any other way? :blink:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

manic rose said:


> she is v pretty but hard to believe he is 29 (?) with that bald patch :lol:


The bald patch wouldnt worry me and i suppose you could stand behind his ears when its windy 



hazel pritchard said:


> Such a shame this thread has turned into a "slag off the Royal Family thread"


If they were any use to this country then maybe people would like them.


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

harley bear said:


> If they were any use to this country then maybe people would like them.


Maybe people don't realise that they are in the top 10 tourist attractions in the U.K !! 
They bring in alot of income, and I'm sure some of you's will go and prove me wrong !!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Well i will be watching it...i just want to see that dress.....

juliex


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Broxi_jim said:


> Maybe people don't realise that they are in the top 10 tourist attractions in the U.K !!
> They bring in alot of income, and I'm sure some of you's will go and prove me wrong !!


Im sure people come to see all the attractions including the palace but they never see the royals on the tours do they? They could quite easy send the royals packing and keep the palace as a tourist attraction.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

sorry couldnt be bothered to read the whole thread just wanted to give my answer NOT ME


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

hazel pritchard said:


> Such a shame this thread has turned into a "slag off the Royal Family thread"


It's a cynical attempt to keep the people quiet in a time of massive cuts and deprivation.
This gigantic media circus and all the extravagance is not necessary in the middle of a recession.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> the MOD did say they were open minded about humane alternatives...several years ago:...and as bears are numbers are falling lets hope they dont waste any more flamin time agreeing on one!
> 
> do you know if its true Jill that in certain provinces theres still no restrictions on shooting mothers with nursing cubs?...i saw some harrowing photos of a dying mother with her terrified baby ...and also rows and rows of dead bears hung on racks waiting to be skinned it was sickening


Hi Noushka just saw this question, not sure about other provinces but here and in BC when moms have cubs they are off limits unless of course you are being attacked. And Bears that are hunted are very limited as I said before you have to be entered to qualify and then hope you get the ticket...


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

harley bear said:


> The bald patch wouldnt worry me and i suppose you could stand behind his ears when its windy
> 
> If they were any use to this country then maybe people would like them.


William works, have you not seen that he works for RAF Search and Rescue,


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Hi Noushka just saw this question, not sure about other provinces but here and in BC when moms have cubs they are off limits unless of course you are being attacked. And Bears that are hunted are very limited as I said before you have to be entered to qualify and then hope you get the ticket...


Just found this link Noushka and it says moms with cubs are not on the hunted list although accidents do happen...
Black Bear Hunting in Canada | eHow.com


----------



## OwnedByJake (Jan 7, 2011)

NAWWWW! :mad5: sorry i hate the royal wedding i dont usually talk like that:nono:!i just hate it so much!!!! no i do not ... is that better :L :laugh:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish them every happiness  So sad Dianna is not here to see it 

Why can't people just be happy for William & Kate 

To all us who are gonna watch it,we'll have a lovely time. Everyone else enjoy whatever u'll be doing .. lol


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Just because people dont wish to watch the wedding, doesnt mean their not happy for them - mind you I dont know them to be happy for them  to me its just another wedding of two strangers, however lots more has gone into it..Just another wedding, just another day - I have my own life to live, cant be doing with all this sitting in watching everyone elses Ma'larky!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

willa said:


> Why can't people just be happy for William & Kate


Because they are dyed in the wool miserable so and so's


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

willa said:


> I wish them every happiness  So sad Dianna is not here to see it
> 
> *Why can't people just be happy for William & Kate *
> 
> To all us who are gonna watch it,we'll have a lovely time. Everyone else enjoy whatever u'll be doing .. lol


Er, because they don't have to  I'll be having a better time than being sat in front of a TV set watching that charade, that's for sure...


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't read all of this thread, but I'm very happy for them. I just don't care enough to turn on the TV and watch it. I don't like weddings, and I don't care about their wedding any more then I care about anyone else's wedding. At the end of the day they're just another pair of people who want to get married. They're not doing anything new or exciting.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shibby said:


> Er, because they don't have to  I'll be having a better time than being sat in front of a TV set watching that charade, that's for sure...


Go on have some fun with your family and friends and get the bunting out :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I am very interested in the royal wedding. It's going to be a good day for me.

I've convinced all the staff to work (seeing as everyone else is off work and will have time to get their hair done). The staff are bringing in party food and I'm bringing in a portable colour TV. There should be more royal weddings...they are very profitable!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Go on have some fun with your family and friends and get the bunting out :lol:


We'll pass thanks. Well, on the bunting & celebrating the Royal wedding part.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I am very interested in the royal wedding. It's going to be a good day for me.
> 
> I've convinced all the staff to work (seeing as everyone else is off work and will have time to get their hair done). The staff are bringing in party food and I'm bringing in a portable colour TV. There should be more royal weddings...they are very profitable!


My niece has closed her hairdressers ....coming to our party


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> My niece has closed her hairdressers ....coming to our party


She could have paid for your party if she'd stayed open LOL!

I'm actually quite surprised that there aren't any street parties organised around our way. Seems like life has changed a lot since 1981! :blink:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Because they are dyed in the wool miserable so and so's


So everybody that doesn't agree with you over this extravagant rubbish is miserable? You just can't get it can you? 
Do you slag off everybody that doesn't agree with you?


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

poohdog said:


> So everybody that doesn't agree with you over this extravagant rubbish is miserable? You just can't get it can you?
> Do you slag off everybody that doesn't agree with you?


Apparently so :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

poohdog said:


> So everybody that doesn't agree with you over this extravagant rubbish is miserable? You just can't get it can you?
> Do you slag off everybody that doesn't agree with you?


Go and play with your bunting


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

To all who have commented about Prince Williams looks, remember what is beautiful, good looking, or cute to one person is not to another. I'm sure their kids if they are so blessed will be just as cute and beautiful as we all think our own are....


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not bothered to be honest, its a wedding, big deal!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

willa said:


> I wish them every happiness  So sad Dianna is not here to see it
> 
> Why can't people just be happy for William & Kate
> 
> To all us who are gonna watch it,we'll have a lovely time. Everyone else enjoy whatever u'll be doing .. lol


*Some people will never be happy unless there are finding fault with someone else's happiness.Gosh this country sure has changed,and not for the better.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

NOt a big fan of the Royals' I can take em or leave em!
But I have my new HAT and there I NO way I a missing this Royal Wedding. Not saying I shall be glued to the telly allday but it will definately be on.
I remember watching Diane's & Charles Wedding & PRincess Margarets to Peter Phillips so this will be my third!

I think thoe two princes are charming by the way! They have gone a long way to change the image of the younger royals royal removing the stuffiness, wishing then every happines. 
There are many that will be remembering Diane too


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not that I don't wish them every happiness, I am not that miserable as to deny them good wishes, I just really begrudge how much it is costing. I just asked who was interested that's all.

I don't have anything to say about their looks - I never thought Princess Diana was particularly good looking, and I was never a fan of hers either, though it was tragic that she died so young.

I just hope that this young lady can fit into what must be a very strange lifestyle and that it lasts. 

And I do agree that they should stop using real fur; tradition or not, in this day and age that is out of order.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll take the opportunity to spend quality time with the dogs - no doubt there will be more than enough coverage of the wedding to catch up at any point in the day & night & days after.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> It's not that I don't wish them every happiness, I am not that miserable as to deny them good wishes, I just really begrudge how much it is costing. I just asked who was interested that's all.
> 
> I don't have anything to say about their looks - I never thought Princess Diana was particularly good looking, and I was never a fan of hers either, though it was tragic that she died so young.
> 
> ...


Yep, Definately! Bout time they joined the 21st century and dropped the fur!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep, Definately! Bout time they joined the 21st century and dropped the fur!


They need a week in the wilderness with just basics like plants and water haha to wake up to reality.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think thoe two princes are charming by the way! They have gone a long way to change the image of the younger royals royal removing the stuffiness, wishing then every happines.
> There are many that will be remembering Diane too


I agree and yes, Diana will be in my thoughts on the day ...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Some people will never be happy unless there are finding fault with someone else's happiness.Gosh this country sure has changed,and not for the better.*


Hahahaha I think the fault lies in what the tax payer is paying for the wedding! Her parents are rich, willie works and still the tax payer is paying millions for security for this bloody shindig! I could not give a rats arse how much money they will be bringing into the country for tourism they should NOT be using our taxes to pay for a fase like that! The 'tourism' they bring in should be a bit of pay back for all the years the tax payers have payed for them to call themselves royalty.

In reality its a bit of a show they are putting on to keep the common folk sweet and quiet about all the cuts and the recession.......Do people really thing its appropriate for them to have such a lavish wedding when the country is going fast down the shitter and people can barely afford to live?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Do people really thing its appropriate for them to have such a lavish wedding when the country is going fast down the shitter and people can barely afford to live?


Yes, looking forward to seeing all the grandeur of the big day, I wouldn't want all the razmatazz but doesn't mean I resent others having it 

Only days to go now


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Yes, looking forward to seeing all the grandeur of the big day, I wouldn't want all the razmatazz but doesn't mean I resent others having it
> 
> Only days to go now


I think you missed my point entirely 

Its not about resenting anything its about them not using tax payers money for security.... there is no need! :nono:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Yes, looking forward to seeing all the grandeur of the big day, I wouldn't want all the razmatazz but doesn't mean I resent others having it
> 
> Only days to go now


I don't resent them having it. Hell, they can have whatever they like as long as they pay for it. That is what annoys me.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't resent them having it. Hell, they can have whatever they like as long as they pay for it. That is what annoys me.


Oh dont be so miserable


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't care, I won't be watching it and I think they should be footing the bill, not the tax payers.

The country did not get a bank holiday when we got married and we had to pay for everything ourselves. The newspapers weren't interested, Sky did not want to do full coverage and Hello magazine wouldn't pay millions for our wedding photo's.

Our TV will stay off and we'll spend the day doing something fun.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

kirk68 said:


> I don't care, I won't be watching it and I think they should be footing the bill, not the tax payers.
> 
> The country did not get a bank holiday when we got married and we had to pay for everything ourselves. The newspapers weren't interested, Sky did not want to do full coverage and Hello magazine wouldn't pay millions for our wedding photo's.
> 
> Our TV will stay off and we'll spend the day doing something fun.


Thats another good point they could easily pay for security out of the millions they will be getting for mag deals and sky paying for it to be aired live etc. its just plain GREED!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Hahahaha I think the fault lies in what the tax payer is paying for the wedding! Her parents are rich, willie works and still the tax payer is paying millions for security for this bloody shindig! I could not give a rats arse how much money they will be bringing into the country for tourism they should NOT be using our taxes to pay for a fase like that! The 'tourism' they bring in should be a bit of pay back for all the years the tax payers have payed for them to call themselves royalty.
> 
> In reality its a bit of a show they are putting on to keep the common folk sweet and quiet about all the cuts and the recession.......Do people really thing its appropriate for them to have such a lavish wedding when the country is going fast down the shitter and people can barely afford to live?


*The tax payers are paying for wars which i don't agree with.Now i would sooner my taxes go on something nice like the wedding,not poking our noses into other people's affairs.*


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Trial run with new barbecue today, just hope it's lovely on Friday, might check long term weather later


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Dunno if it's been mentioned yet

just heard on the news...

the wedding cost for the Royals: 5 Million bucks

Security cost for tax payers? 30 Million bucks.'


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Bandy said:


> Dunno if it's been mentioned yet
> 
> just heard on the news...
> 
> ...


its ok people are happy for their taxes to go towards the wedding because everyone gets to see a pretty dress


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *The tax payers are paying for wars which i don't agree with.Now i would sooner my taxes go on something nice like the wedding,not poking our noses into other people's affairs.*


I would much rather see the funds to go the military so OUR men can get the proper equipment they need out there and have less chance of coming home in a box! This country has its priorities damn wrong!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

harley bear said:


> its ok people are happy for their taxes to go towards the wedding because everyone gets to see a pretty dress


LOL so funny


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't got time to read through all this but it looks like its going to rain Friday. My computer weather forecast says sun/sun and cloud every day but rain Friday


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well said Harley-bear.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I would much rather see the funds to go the military so OUR men can get the proper equipment they need out there and have less chance of coming home in a box! This country has its priorities damn wrong!


*lol BUT if we kept our noses out of others peoples problems our soldiers wouldn't be there in the first place.Fine by me if people choose to have their taxes paid on such things,but i have the right to say i don't.And yeah i know what we want don't count for anything,so we might as well suck it up and get on with life.*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm happy for them and I will be watching it. 

I guess some people just aren't happy unless they get all the pathetic drama stories to read in the latest Heat magazine and can gossip about them  There's no drama people just aren't happy unless it's a Jordan style marriage/divorce.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol BUT if we kept our noses out of others peoples problems our soldiers wouldn't be there in the first place.Fine by me if people choose to have their taxes paid on such things,but i have the right to say i don't.And yeah i know what we want don't count for anything,so we might as well suck it up and get on with life.*


People dont choose where their taxes go do they? Thats my point


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

harley bear said:


> People dont choose where their taxes go do they? Thats my point


*lmao mine too.*


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *The tax payers are paying for wars which i don't agree with.Now i would sooner my taxes go on something nice like the wedding,not poking our noses into other people's affairs.*


I would rather our tax money went on neither - I would like to see it go on the people of this country for a change. Not royaly, not wars, not fancy houses for politicians, just normal British citizens. That is what we are conned into believing it goes on, but it rarely does.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Some people will never be happy unless there are finding fault with someone else's happiness.Gosh this country sure has changed,and not for the better.*


Some people cannot accept a difference of opinion. I don't _have_ to wish them well. At the same time I'm not wishing them any ill. That's my prerogative. There's no finding fault with other peoples happiness here and I wouldn't make negative assumptions about the people who do choose to watch it.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I took this photo in my local co-op, I couldn't resist it,
(sorry dont know how to make the photo bigger)







:lol::lol::lol:

two things struck me,

1) How did the printer not spot the mistake.
2) How did the person putting it on the shelf not notice the mistake.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

good luck to em, but they could have paid for it themselves

isnt it traditional for the father of the bride to pay? her dads a millionare or something isnt he??


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> good luck to em, but they could have paid for it themselves
> 
> isnt it traditional for the father of the bride to pay? her dads a millionare or something isnt he??


lol very true, damn shame they use tax payers money instead for a_ wedding _of all things.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I Believe anything to do with the Royal Family is all VERY outdated The T.V and media seem to think that we are ALL going to be glued to the T.V watching it I for one won't be...So in answer to the original Question NO I'm not at all interested Sorry. I'll Record some interesting programmes to watch as This will be taking over most Channels.. Or like alot have said previously havea nice day out with my Daughters and the Dogs


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll be watching. I love the Royals and think they bring a lot of tourism in. They are paying for it with their money, as well as the middletons. The taxpayer is picking up the cost of security, but the wedding will generate more in tourism / memorabilia costs. I would rather the royals get what ever it costs (is it 61p per person) for all they do than for some of the things our taxes go on. 

Its one of the things that makes us British so what's wrong with some british pride??


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I'll be watching. I love the Royals and think they bring a lot of tourism in. They are paying for it with their money, as well as the middletons. The taxpayer is picking up the cost of security, but the wedding will generate more in tourism / memorabilia costs. I would rather the royals get what ever it costs (is it 61p per person) for all they do than for some of the things our taxes go on.
> 
> Its one of the things that makes us British so what's wrong with some british pride??


British pride went out the window many years ago, I'm afraid. We are fast becoming the laughing stock of the world and I don't see it improving. Why should the taxpayers have to pick up the tab for security? I like tradition as much as anyone, but I can't see much British pride left.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I'll be watching. I love the Royals and think they bring a lot of tourism in. They are paying for it with their money, as well as the middletons. The taxpayer is picking up the cost of security, but the wedding will generate more in tourism / memorabilia costs. I would rather the royals get what ever it costs (is it 61p per person) for all they do than for some of the things our taxes go on.
> 
> Its one of the things that makes us British so what's wrong with some british pride??


I agree with everything there, so many are glued to news footage when theres been a disaster or some sort of scandal, yet something nice happpens which is totals british and a happy occasion and then they avoid the telly like the plague. Ile be watching wouldnt miss it and reallt looking forward to friday we all know there are lots worse things that could be dominating the t.v on friday morning. Lighten up people!!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

WelshOneEmma said:


> I'll be watching. I love the Royals and think they bring a lot of tourism in. They are paying for it with their money, as well as the middletons. The taxpayer is picking up the cost of security, but the wedding will generate more in tourism / memorabilia costs. I would rather the royals get what ever it costs (is it 61p per person) for all they do than for some of the things our taxes go on.
> 
> Its one of the things that makes us British so what's wrong with some british pride??


Agreed. I read that the Middletons are contributing to the wedding as well  And isn't that 61p per person to keep the royals a yearly figure?

As for taxpayers forking out for security, i'd rather my tax go on that than these countries our government keeps sending billions too, to help bail them out. Or the millions it cost the taxpayer when the Pope came to visit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Agreed. I read that the Middletons are contributing to the wedding as well  And isn't that 61p per person to keep the royals a yearly figure?
> 
> As for taxpayers forking out for security, i'd rather my tax go on that than these countries our government keeps sending billions too, to help bail them out. Or the millions it cost the taxpayer when the Pope came to visit.


I think it is really sad that there needs to be anyone paying for security, why cant people just let them get married, at the end of the day they are humans like the rest of us.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I think it is really sad that there needs to be anyone paying for security, why cant people just let them get married, at the end of the day they are humans like the rest of us.


Unfortunately thats the world we live in, high profile people NEED security from the nutters that wish them harm!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Unfortunately thats the world we live in, high profile people NEED security from the nutters that wish them harm!


I know it is awful, people think they would love there lifestyle, well i certainly would not want that sort of life that the royal family or celebrities have to live for any amount of money.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> British pride went out the window many years ago, I'm afraid.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Not long to wait now  looking forward to it


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

willa said:


> Not long to wait now  looking forward to it


This week


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Just really hope the weather don't spoil it !!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope it rains.... will show them that they cant buy everything


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

willa said:


> Just really hope the weather don't spoil it !!


Me too, but it will be a nice day anyway


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I was interested in it but its gone for so long now i'm getting bored. I was going to watch it but I might be working, hoping I am  If not though I might take Bella out for a long walk as long as it isn't too hot


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

harley bear said:


> I hope it rains.... will show them that they cant buy everything


NASTY....... I would not wish rain on any Bride even if I didn't like her.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> NASTY....... I would not wish rain on any Bride even if I didn't like her.


I can fully understand people not been interested in the royal family or a royal wedding, but what i dont understand is the metality of people that deny them a nice day, weather ect because if it was someone down the road who they didnt know i cant imagine them wishing anything to spoil the day so why because they are royals, what has this couple done to anyone. I hink theres some really sad people.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> I can fully understand people not been interested in the royal family or a royal wedding, but what i dont understand is the metality of people that deny them a nice day, weather ect because if it was someone down the road who they didnt know i cant imagine them wishing anything to spoil the day so why because they are royals, what has this couple done to anyone. I hink theres some really sad people.


Good comment. As I said earlier in this thread, I have no interest in marrige and weddings, but they are the same as any other couple that is getting married they just have more money to play with. I'm not going to get into the argument over where that money comes from or what else it could be spent on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

haeveymolly said:


> I can fully understand people not been interested in the royal family or a royal wedding, but what i dont understand is the metality of people that deny them a nice day, weather ect because if it was someone down the road who they didnt know i cant imagine them wishing anything to spoil the day so why because they are royals, what has this couple done to anyone. I hink theres some really sad people.


Yes i agree with you, there wedding should be as special and as lovely as ANYBODY wedding and i certainly would not wish rain on anyone on there wedding day, i had rain on mine and it was really upsetting although didn't spoil the day it would of been so much better if we had no rain.

People sound very bitter when they are wishing people a horrible wedding day!! :nono:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I hope it rains.... will show them that they cant buy everything


I think when you have lost a mum so young, william will be well aware money cant buy everything. I certainly hopw its a lovely day, everything is perfect just as i would wish for any other young couple on their big day.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I would LOVE a rainy wedding day if I ever got married, just something about rain :001_wub:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I would LOVE a rainy wedding day if I ever got married, just something about rain :001_wub:


Apparently when Mum & Dad got married there was a massive thunderstorm !


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

willa said:


> Apparently when Mum & Dad got married there was a massive thunderstorm !


Oh wow :thumbup:

I guess that could be seen as an omen or pathetic fallacy but I love weather like that so it would mean good things to me 

Its just a bit magical, rain...Well I think so :blushing:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> NASTY....... I would not wish rain on any Bride even if I didn't like her.


OMG it was a joke! Do you really think i want it to rain and ruin MY bank holiday


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

An excuse for a long weekend away


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> British pride went out the window many years ago, I'm afraid. We are fast becoming the laughing stock of the world and I don't see it improving. Why should the taxpayers have to pick up the tab for security? I like tradition as much as anyone, but I can't see much British pride left.


If that was the case !!
Why should I pay for the Pope#s visit !!
I don't worship him, so why should my taxes pay for his visit !!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I have just realised im working so its proper **** I hope she trips up in her dress n falls in dog do!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Broxi_jim said:


> If that was the case !!
> Why should I pay for the Pope#s visit !!
> I don't worship him, so why should my taxes pay for his visit !!


. . . . and who can argue with that comment.

So why are we are running with the "loss of british pride" why not try and regain/keep some by at least supporting whatever is "british" this royal wedding isnt for everyone, fair do's but i cant understand all this negativity tbh.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> They need a week in the wilderness with just basics like plants and water haha to wake up to reality.


Given the army training that Wills and Harry have undertaken, they would probably cope much better compared to most of the whingers on here. Those commenting on their looks must be stunning then to throw so many cruel comments. I'm not everyone's tastes, does that make me ugly? If so you must tell my hubby to be to see if he still has time to get out of it!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I just watched a short documentary about Wills and Kate. AWWWWWWWWW :001_wub:

They look lovely together, seem really lovely people and I hope everything works out perfectly for them.

I'm well jell :lol:


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

if it rains on friday I will watch it if it didn't rain I'm out somewhere going to make the most of the empty roads ::lol::lol::ihih::ihih::ihih:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I just watched a short documentary about Wills and Kate. AWWWWWWWWW :001_wub:


...one of the many clogging up the tv schedules....


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

With so many TV channels nowdays i am sure those that dont want to watch the wedding or any other related progs, they will be able to watch something else, 
But if that not good enough , my TV has an off button ( i guess others have this aswell) :biggrin::biggrin:
My Tv will be on friday and i will be watching the wedding


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> But if that not good enough , my TV has an off button ( i guess others have this aswell) :biggrin::biggrin:


the TV has an off button?! wow :blink:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Same  Our tv will be on from 6am 

Two of the Bridesmaides are only 3 years old ! awwww tooo cute


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> I just watched a short documentary about Wills and Kate. AWWWWWWWWW :001_wub:
> 
> They look lovely together, seem really lovely people and I hope everything works out perfectly for them.
> 
> I'm well jell :lol:


Taped it to watch later.:001_smile:


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I would LOVE a rainy wedding day if I ever got married, just something about rain :001_wub:


I love the rain too :thumbup:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Broxi_jim said:


> If that was the case !!
> Why should I pay for the Pope#s visit !!
> I don't worship him, so why should my taxes pay for his visit !!


I agree. It is different if, say, the President of the United States were visiting or some other allied foreign dignatory, but why do we want the pope? If the catholic church want him here, they should pay. It isn't like they can't afford it.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

People have started camping outside Westminster Abbey !!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

willa said:


> People have started camping outside Westminster Abbey !!


It's still a bit too cold for camping


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i will be watching it on itv , im looking forward to seeing what kate's dress is going to look like


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> It's still a bit too cold for camping


Well they have tents to keep warm ! LOL. Good luck to them !!

Eeekkkk i'm getting excited now. I'm in london thursday afternoon/evening. Plan on having a snoop around Buckingham Palace, The Mall & Westminster Abbey lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

ye plenty of activity down there, i cant wait just the enormity amazes me, i was watching them bringing in the spaniels this morning they looked excited as well


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> ye plenty of activity down there, i cant wait just the enormity amazes me, i was watching them bringing in the spaniels this morning they looked excited as well


What are the Spaniels for ?

Hope the litte Bridesmaids & PageBoys will be OK ! Very daunting for 3 yearolds ! hope they don't play up infront of the Queen & billions of viewers :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

willa said:


> What are the Spaniels for ?
> 
> Hope the litte Bridesmaids & PageBoys will be OK ! Very daunting for 3 yearolds ! hope they don't play up infront of the Queen & billions of viewers :lol::lol::lol:


Sniffer dogs, oh yes what a big day for them it must be nerve wracking for all concerned but the little ones bless them.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

mum finds it unbelievable that I dont care what the dress looks like. well my guess is for something big and white. if its like anything from my big fat gypsy wedding then I might be vaguely interested in a sort of "point and laugh" way


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

manic rose said:


> mum finds it unbelievable that I dont care what the dress looks like. well my guess is for something big and white. if its like anything from my big fat gypsy wedding then I might be vaguely interested in a sort of "point and laugh" way


Doubt very much that something like that will be worn. I'm expecting something slimfitting and fairly simply styled.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

willa said:


> Well they have tents to keep warm ! LOL. Good luck to them !!
> 
> Eeekkkk i'm getting excited now. I'm in london thursday afternoon/evening. Plan on having a snoop around Buckingham Palace, The Mall & Westminster Abbey lol


Hope you have a great day, there are lots of tv cameras there now so hope to see you on the news waving at us all,
Westminster Abbey is fantastic inside , Nov 09 i went to a Remembrance service in there, saw the Queen that day.


----------

